# LINGUAS nur für bestimmte Pakete [solved]

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

Glech kommt ein Update von OpenOffice und da bemerkte ich, dass das neue Ebuild die Variable LINGUAS benutzt. Ich setze meinen Rechner komplett auf Englisch, aber ich wollte eine Ausnahme mit OpenOffice und hab in der make.conf  LINGUAS="de" gesetzt aber beim erneuten emerge -uvaDN world merke ich, dass firefox,acroreader und die man-pages-de installiert werden wollen, und das möchte ich nicht, weil ich keine deutsche man pages haben will noch will ich mein firefox/acroread auf Deustch. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass die LINGUAS Variable nur für OpenOffice gesetzt werden kann? Gibt e sowas wie /etc/portage/package.linguas?

----------

## .maverick

Ist der LINGUAS-Kram nicht diese Use-Flag-Erweiterung? Dann sollte es ein -linguas_de in package.use tun.

----------

## blu3bird

.maverick hat recht  :Wink: 

```
echo "app-office/openoffice linguas_de" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

super, danke, so hat es funktioniert  :Smile: 

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hänge das einfach mal hier dran, zumal es in die gleiche Richtung geht auch wenn das hier schon [solved] ist.

Also nachdem ich heute mal wieder updaten wollte will er folgendes bauen :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.34 [2.33]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1 [5.52]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 [2.0.58] USE="-mpm-itk%"

[ebuild    FU ] net-misc/icaclient-9.0 [8.0-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.88.3 [0.88.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/acroread-7.0.8 [7.0.5-r2] LINGUAS="de% -fr% -ja% -ko% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%"

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.5 [1.5.0.4] LINGUAS="de% -ar% -ca% -cs% -da% -el% -en_GB% -es% -es_AR% -es_ES% -fi% -fr% -ga% -ga_IE% -he% -hu% -it% -ja% -ko% -mk% -nb% -nb_NO% -nl% -pl% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sv% -sv_SE% -tr% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%"
```

Da es aber sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ich je den Acroread und den Firefox in Taiwanesich, Chinesich oder was immer das noch alles ist, verwenden möchte hier die Frage :

Wie stelle ich das ein, dass er diese beiden Packete wie eingestellt mit 

```
LINGUAS="de en" #(ist in der make.conf)
```

baut. Bei mir hat das in der package.use nicht funktioniert wie oben beschrieben :

```
sys-libs/glibc userlocales

www-client/mozilla-firefox linguas_de linguas_en

app-text/acroread linguas_de linguas_en
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Doch es funktioniert: LINGUAS="de% "

Also wird das Deutsche Sprachpaket installiert.

Für Englisch muss es en_GB heißen.

Acrobat hat immer Englisch und auch da wird Deutsch installiert. (Es ist kein "-" vorhanden)

Tobi

----------

## tazinblack

Wieso lädt er dann beim Update vom acroread alle möglichen Versionen in anderen Sprachen.

Wenns jedesmal nur ein kleines Spachpaket wäre würde ich ja nix sagen, aber dass scheint wohl jedesmal das komplette Packet zu sein.

Oder täusche ich mich da gewaltig ?

----------

## firefly

also bei mir lädt er nur die deutsche version runter.

```
 -> emerge -pv acroread

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/acroread-7.0.5-r2  USE="cups nls nsplugin -ldap" LINGUAS="de% -da% -es% -fi% -fr% -it% -ja% -ko% -nl% -no% -pt% -sv% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

~

 -> emerge -f acroread

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/acroread-7.0.5-r2 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: AdobeReader_deu-7.0.5-1.i386.rpm MD5 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: AdobeReader_deu-7.0.5-1.i386.rpm RMD160 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: AdobeReader_deu-7.0.5-1.i386.rpm SHA1 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: AdobeReader_deu-7.0.5-1.i386.rpm SHA256 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: AdobeReader_deu-7.0.5-1.i386.rpm size ;-)
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Wer weiß, wie die Daten in den Paketen verteilt sind.

Sicher ist jedenfalls, dass du nur Deutsch und Englisch hast...

Tobi

----------

## tazinblack

Na dann hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank !

----------

## schrippe

Wenn ich bei mir in die make.conf LINGUAS="de% " eintrage, passiert nichts.

es steht weiterhin:  *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1 [5.52] 1,113 kB
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4 [1.12.1] USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode" 211 kB
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 3,608 kB
> ...

 

-de% da.

was sind überhaupt die gelben USE Flags mit dem % am Ende. Habe in der Manpage von emerge oder portage nichts gefunden.

THX

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-ck11 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-ck11 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  0.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de%"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 apache2 apm authdaemond avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cli crypt dlloader dri eds emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userlocales vorbis xml xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_de% userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Es muss  LINGUAS="de" heißen.

% bedeutet, dass die Use Flag erst bei der neuen Version da ist...also neu hinzugekommen ist.

Tobi

----------

